# Comand line torrent client



## Stamps (May 20, 2009)

Is there any command line torrent client that is up to date and secure (currently developed) in ports collection?

I tried some i could fine but id something isn't developed for let say 2 years i don't feel comfortable having it on my server.


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2009)

I use net-p2p/mldonkey-core on my server. It can download torrents too. Works like a charm and is still actively maintained.

I use the sancho gui on my windows clients to control it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 20, 2009)

net-p2p/rtorrent is also actively developed (it has a separate net-p2p/rtorrent-devel port), and it can be controlled on the command line (ncurses) and using the separate net-p2p/rtgui interface (via a webserver) -- only for the rtorrent port, not the -devel version. It also runs beautifully under screen.


----------



## mfaridi (May 20, 2009)

I use transmission


----------



## gnemmi (May 20, 2009)

net-p2p/rtorrent in here too ... been using it for almost two years now ... couldn't be happier and more comfortable.


----------



## Stamps (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for answers. I think i used rTorrent a while back on linux machine. And it was good.

http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/

I see it's currently developed so i will try rTorrent and use it if it works fine. It has FreeBSD package support mentioned on home page so that is a good thing. I went through all options mentioned and i find it sufficient.

I googled a bit about suggested rtgui and it is something i could use. I plan to have php support on my server. But i noticed this:



> Absolutely no thought whatsoever has been given to security in rtGui - do not run this on a publicly available website. rtGui is intended for 'home' use where users can be considered as trusted.



So because i am beginner and security isn't my expertise for now i will use just rTorrent.


----------



## tangram (May 20, 2009)

You have several options like net-p2p/rtorrent, net-p2p/ctorrent, net-p2p/transmission and net-p2p/mldonkey-core.

Have a look at the ports under /usr/ports/net-p2p/ and browse their pkg-descr. Heck do that through http://www.freshports.org/net-p2p.

My personal favorite is net-p2p/mldonkey. Though it's not stricky torrents but also supports other protocols and p2p networks such as edonkey. You can control is via telnet, GUI and webserver (what I use).

I wrote an HOWTO: Install and setup MLDonkey on FreeBSD on the Howtos & FAQs section of the forum.


----------



## Oko (May 20, 2009)

I am not sure if Unworkable is ported to FreeBSD

http://p2presearch.com/unworkable/

No torrent client is safe but you should *always* run torrent client in the *Jail* to improve security.


----------



## hydra (May 20, 2009)

Try ctorrent.


----------



## dinoex@ (May 21, 2009)

I like the fast and easy ctorrent:

net-p2p/ctorrent


----------



## richardpl (May 21, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> I am not sure if Unworkable is ported to FreeBSD



http://www.freshports.org/net-p2p/unworkable/


----------



## gnemmi (May 21, 2009)

@Oko: Thanks, will take a look at it


----------



## joel@ (May 21, 2009)

rtorrent.

I've been using the following config file for ages (I don't really remember what all the stuff do, just check the docs for more info):


```
min_peers = 40
max_peers = 100

min_peers_seed = 10
max_peers_seed = 50

max_uploads = 20

download_rate = 800
upload_rate = 20

directory = /dump01/torrents/finished/
session = /dump01/torrents/sessions/

schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=/dump01/torrents/torrents/*.torrent
schedule = untied_directory,5,5,stop_untied=

port_range = 19999-19999

use_udp_trackers = yes

max_open_files = 200

safe_sync = yes

check_hash = yes
```
So, whenever I fetch a *.torrent file and place it in /dump01/torrents/torrents/, rtorrent will automatically start the download. I use screen to keep rtorrent running all the time. Finished torrents are located in /dump01/torrents/finished/.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 21, 2009)

Yep, it's roughly what I'm doing with rtorrent as well. It uses so few resources that I let it run under screen 24/7, whether there are torrents in use or not. That way I can just dump .torrent files over scp (or in rtgui when they can be loaded straight form a URL), knowing they will run immediately and stop when they should (1+ ratio). It just needs one open port on the outside. It never crashes or monopolises CPU, and even the basic ncurses interface gives you every possible detail. All it needs now is some Azureus-like queuing/prioritising, so you can tell it (for example) to run x torrents at the same time, with seeding torrents having priority over leeching ones, and such.


----------



## Stamps (May 21, 2009)

Yes i will use rtorrent. But as suggested i am struggling with Jail to understand it. So i will run rtorrent from JAIL and improve security.

But first i must learn how to work with Jail. As this is advance topic it takes time to understand.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (May 27, 2009)

Stamps said:
			
		

> Yes i will use rtorrent. But as suggested i am struggling with Jail to understand it. So i will run rtorrent from JAIL and improve security.
> 
> But first i must learn how to work with Jail. As this is advance topic it takes time to understand.



The jail(8) manpage is one the better manpages of FreeBSD. Do everything it tells you to do in the EXAMPLES section, so you get a feel for the process.


----------



## mecano (Jul 15, 2009)

last time I checked rtorrent wasn't capable of creating torrents, so I use rtorrent and ctorrent (this one just to create torrents), as said by others rtorrent runs under ncurses and give you plenty of options, infos, and shortcuts.


----------



## tankist02 (Jul 15, 2009)

rtorrent and screen work really well for me.


----------



## CodeBlock (Jul 16, 2009)

tankist02 said:
			
		

> rtorrent and screen work really well for me.



Agreed, same setup on my VPS.


----------

